# FRA Angels Spearfishing Bikini Calendar 2008



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> As most of you probably know, the Fishing Rights Alliance is the lead organization that protects our rights as spearos and fights for fair fishing regulations in Florida. The FRA keeps the public aware of pending regulations and informs members of all fishing issues. Without all of our support, it?s likely that the sport that we love will be threatened.






Calendars Done:





> They have arrived, the 2008 FRA Calendars are in hand and there is a couple ways to get your paws on one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To read the thread and see more titillating pics of these dolls: http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=52116&highlight=angel 



NOTE: The pics below are all outtakes nobody has seen the 12 final pics.














:takephoto

Stressless


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

wooooo that fires me up where are the girls like this in real life??:banghead


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Man those are some beautiful spearguns in the pictures........hahahaah, what did you expect from a diver......gotta give it to the riffe's over the jbl's or biller's.......


----------

